# Can i put SATA 3 hard drive on a SATA 2 capable motherboard ?



## adizz

Yes you can.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Yes it will just run at lower speed


----------



## hardcore_7

Thanks so much


----------



## Rian

Go ahead


----------



## iLLicit1

You won't notice a difference between SATA III and SATA II as the hard drive can only transfer so fast (~100mbps)

You would only notice an issue if you ran multiple drives in RAID or a newer SATA III SSD on your SATA II board.


----------



## kikkO

HDDs are not even capable of sustained SATA 1.0 (SATA 1.5 Gbit/s) speeds. There's no such thing as a SATA3 HDD. It's just a way for manufactures to mark newer drives from old ones.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> You would only notice an issue if you ran multiple drives in RAID or a newer SATA III SSD on your SATA II board.


Each drive has a separate channel, even in RAID. So only a SATA3 SSD would show an improvement over SATA2. But that said, in a few short years that won't be the case.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> HDDs are not even capable of sustained SATA 1.0 (SATA 1.5 Gbit/s) speeds. There's no such thing as a SATA3 HDD. It's just a way for manufactures to mark newer drives from old ones.


SATA 1.0, can substain something like 150MB/s. Seagate,S new hard drive, Hitachi,S new hard drive and the new Velociraptor are close to the 200MB/s or if it's not a bit more than 200MB/S (I think Velociraptor can get a maximum of 205MB/S)., so a SATA 1.0 will kinda be a bottleneck for a small amount of drives, but for all the others, SATA 1.0 is still enought.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> SATA 1.0, can substain something like 150MB/s. Seagate,S new hard drive, Hitachi,S new hard drive and the new Velociraptor are close to the 200MB/s or if it's not a bit more than 200MB/S (I think Velociraptor can get a maximum of 205MB/S)., so a SATA 1.0 will kinda be a bottleneck for a small amount of drives, but for all the others, SATA 1.0 is still enought.


Samsung F3 pulls out 160mb/s write speed for about 2 seconds before dropping to 140 constant







those drives are borderline SATA I speeds


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> SATA 1.0, can substain something like 150MB/s. Seagate,S new hard drive, Hitachi,S new hard drive and the new Velociraptor are close to the 200MB/s or if it's not a bit more than 200MB/S (I think Velociraptor can get a maximum of 205MB/S)., so a SATA 1.0 will kinda be a bottleneck for a small amount of drives, but for all the others, SATA 1.0 is still enought.
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung F3 pulls out 160mb/s write speed for about 2 seconds before dropping to 140 constant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those drives are borderline SATA I speeds
Click to expand...

SATA1's limit would be about 143MiB/sec. (What windows calls Megabytes)

So yeah, it's entirely possible your drive would be limited. This Hitachi 2TB certainly would be. It needs SATA2/SATA3 to deliver full performance:


----------

